# gli smart shop



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

Cosa sono gli "Smart shop"?    

Scritto da Administrator    Mercoledì 19 Agosto 2009 06:32 




_Smart shop_, è questo il termine che si utilizza per identificare i luoghi dove in Italia, come nel resto d’Europa, si possono acquistare prodotti un po’ particolari. Sono di origine vegetale e promettono di aumentare la concentrazione e le capacità fisiche attraverso l’assunzione di composti contenenti vitamine, principi attivi di estratti vegetali, tra cui l’efedrina, la taurina e la caffeina. In realtà, in questi particolari e suggestivi punti vendita, la gamma di prodotti commercializzati è molto vasta e non sempre innocua. 
Accanto a semplici vitamine, sugli scaffali si trovano infatti anche le _smart drugs_, le droghe furbe, perché fuori da qualsiasi tipo di controllo legislativo. Vendute come semplici prodotti etnobotanici, sono dei veri e propri allucinogeni che permettono di varcare la soglia della percezione e di compiere un viaggio mentale, effetto che provoca l' _*Amanita muscaria *_(Red Mushroom), fungo allucinogeno utilizzato da alcune popolazioni artiche e della Siberia Occidentale per migliorare le prestazioni psicofisiche degli individui. I giovani psiconauti non hanno bisogno di andar lontano per provare forti emozioni ed esplorare i “non luoghi” provocati dall’ingestione del fungo perché in Italia è venduto attraverso siti web e smart shop.
Anche il _*popper*_, sostanza liquida composta di_ nitrito d’amile_ ed inserita dall’istituto Superiore di Sanità (ISS) tra le sostanze illecite continua, nonostante il divieto, ad essere prodotta e venduta sotto mentite spoglie. Si chiama _Blow_, non è composto di nitrite d’amile come il comune popper bensì _nitrito cicloesilico_, ma gli effetti sono gli stessi; basta una sniffata per sentirsi il cuore in gola e il battito cardiaco a mille. Non si scherza con questa sostanza, lo sballo dura meno di un minuto, ma i rischi possono durare molto di più. 




La _*noce moscata è*_ il frutto della Myristica fragrans(immagine a sn.), pianta appartenente alla famiglia delle myristicaceae, originaria delle Isole Molucche ma molto diffusa praticamente ovunque. La noce in sé ha una forma allungata che ricorda un piccolo siluro, è composta da un mallo esterno che, quando la noce è matura, si apre in due gusci morbidi che contengono la noce vera e propria. Gli usi culinari di questa spezia sono molto diffusi, soprattutto per la preparazione di dolci, mentre i suoi effetti allucinogeni sono sconosciuti ai più. Tali effetti sono dovuti essenzialmente alla presenza di due composti attivi: l'_acido mistrico e l'Elemicina_, le cui strutture chimiche sono molto simili a quella della Noradrenalina o alle anfetamine di sintesi. In realtà, la noce moscata produce effetti più vicini a quelli dell'Lsd che a quelli dell'anfetamina, effetti quindi a carattere prevalentemente allucinogeno.
_*Salvia divinorum*_ è un nome che può sembrare familiare; tuttavia, non si tratta dell'innocua pianta aromatica impiegata in cucina, bensì di una pianta allucinogena.
La Salvia Divinorum , fa parte della famiglia della menta, ed è una lontana parente della salvia che si usa a tavola per insaporire i cibi. Si dice che i veggenti delle popolazioni azteche del Messico ne facessero uso quando era scarsa la reperibilità dei funghi peyotes. Il Ministero della Salute, nella Gazzetta Ufficiale N. 54 del 7 marzo 2005, ha aggiunto la pianta e il principio attivo nella lista delle sostanze vietate, in seguito alle valutazioni dell'Istituto Superiore della Sanità. 
_*Sida acuta*_ (sida acuta burm.): conosciuta anche come Morning mallow, è presente nelle Hawaii e Australia (ovest) appartiene alla famiglia delle malvacee ed ha effetti calmanti e afrodisiaci, contiene efedrina e perciò è uno psicostimolante, meno potente dell'anfetamina. 
In questo caso, la presenza dell'efedrina - presente in tab. 3 della F.U. X, potrebbe far classificare la sida acuta come veleno e quindi la sua vendita dovrebbe essere limitata alle Farmacie; inoltre, i princìpi attivi dell'efedrina sono inclusi nella lista delle sostanze considerate doping sportivo in quanto, oltre all'azione sulla muscolatura dei bronchi, hanno un'attività stimolante sul sistema nervoso. Tuttavia, queste non si configurano come ipotesi di reato, in quanto la sida acuta non è classificata come erba medicinale né officinale, né è offerta al pubblico presentata come medicamento. Se poi si considera che, sia pure a livelli minimi, l'acido prussico è presente in varie sostanze alimentari, dai noccioli delle ciliegie a quelli delle pesche o delle albicocche, è lecito supporre che la vendita della sida, in assenza di regolamentazione specifica, non possa essere impedita. 
L’efedrina è presente anche nella Sida Cordifolia, una pianta indiana reperibile sul mercato dei prodotti naturali.
La _*Sida cordifolia *_è una pianta che appartiene alla famiglia della Malva, utilizzata nella medicina ayurvedica come coadiuvante nella terapia dell’asma, presente anche in prodotti ayurvedici composti da molte erbe, indicati per aumentare l’energia vitale ed il tono dell’organismo. 
Ora tutto questo è ben spiegabile sapendo che la Sida contiene “naturale” efedrina, uguale in tutto e per tutto a quella dell’Efedra, così come la caffeina del caffè è uguale a quella del Guaranà. Quello su cui occorre prestare attenzione, non sono i potenziali e conosciuti usi curativi della Sida cordifolia, bensì i rischi cui possono incorrerere i consumatori ignari della presenza di efedrina. 
Molti prodotti contenenti Sida cordifolia sono anche facilmente reperibili su Internet, e quindi senza necessità alcuna di prescrizione medica né di controllo medico. Questa pianta è presente anche in alcuni prodotti naturali in vendita in Italia, ma presenta tutti i rischi e le controindicazioni dell’Efedra. Per cui occorre maggiore cautela, proprio perché può passare inosservata. I rischi maggiori sono per i pazienti cardiopatici, gli ipertesi, e coloro che stanno assumendo psicofarmaci o altre erbe stimolanti. 




_*Ololiuhqui*_ (rivea corymbosa)(immagine a sn.): , è una pianta magica degli aztechi, contiene acido lisergico ed è un allucinogeno meno potente dell'allucinogeno sintetico LSD (dietilamide dell’acido lisergico). 
Particolare attenzione deve essere riposta dai soggetti che hanno tendenza al suicidio ed in quei casi in cui appare possibile uno sviluppo psicotico. L'instabilità psico-affettiva e la tendenza a commettere gesti inconsulti possono occasionalmente durare per alcuni giorni. L'allucinogeno dovrebbe essere somministrato sotto stretto controllo medico, che dovrebbe continuare fino ad esaurimento completo degli effetti. 
_*Ma-huang*_: commercializzata come xplore, è comunemente definita dagli utilizzatori la miglior erbal ecstasy sul mercato. Nasce dalla ma-huang, una pianta della famiglia della efedra che cresce in Asia centrale e che viene utilizzata per curare asma, allergie, febbre da fieno e febbre. L'assunzione di xplore produce in una forte sensazione di benessere, aumentando anche la resistenza al dolore ed alla fatica.
Sebbene sia stato indicato per la perdita di peso e per migliorate le prestazioni atletiche, non sono dimostrati i suoi effetti in entrambi i casi, ma le reazioni inaspettate possono essere serie. 
Ricercatori del New England Medical Center di Boston hanno riscontrato che fra le persone che assumono supplementi alimentari contenenti il rimedio erboristico mahuang - una fonte naturale di efedrina - si sono verificati attacchi cardiaci, sbalzi di pressione e morte improvvisa. 
mahuang può abbassere la temperatura corporea, stimolare il cervello e ridurre le infiammazioni. In Cina, è un ingrediente comune in terapia. ha anche attività antivirale e diuretica. 
_*K-ceremony*_: è conosciuta come "bevanda della pace"; a base di kava-kava (Piper methysticum FORST), una pianta originaria delle isole dell'Oceano Pacifico, viene utilizzata (rizoma) dagli abitanti per produrre infusi capaci di produrre uno stato di spensieratezza. Molto diversa dalle xplore, questa sostanza è indicata per chi cerca una comunione spirituale con sé stesso e con gli altri, oppure semplicemente per sembrare più disinibiti e simpatici in compagnia. L'effetto sul sistema nervoso è inizialmente stimolante, quindi depressivo, finendo con la paralisi dei centri respiratori. 
_*Khat*_: è un piccolo arbusto - chiamato "il fiore del Paradiso" - (celastrus edulis) che, masticato, dà effetti simili all'anfetamina. L'efficacia di queste piantine di colore verde-rossastro provenienti da Arabia e Africa orientale (Yemen, Zambia, Somalia ed Etiopia) svanisce nel giro di pochi giorni; Quindi è una droga che deve essere distribuita rapidamente.

Il khat contiene sostanze attive denominate catina e catinone, molecole simili alle anfetamine, ma con effetti sono più blandi. Di fatto il consumo di queste piantine è legato alle sole comunità dei Paesi del Corno d'Africa (dove il suo consumo non è illegale), in prevalenza somali, che lo consumano masticando le foglie o facendone un infuso. Questa droga non ha un valore elevato, venti euro circa a mazzetto (15 grammi circa). 




Ecco una lista dei prodotti che possiamo trovare in un smart-shop on line; come si vede anche se la “Salvia Divinorum” in Italia è sottoposta alla legislazione degli stupefacenti, procurarsela non è un problema.



Kit per la coltivazione dei funghi magici 

Stimolanti naturali 

Pillole estatiche 

Prodotti etnobotanici 

Il kratom della varietà più forte e numerosi estratti di kratom 

Salvia divinorum ed estratti di salvia 

Semi di cannabis De Sjamaan, gli stessi con i quali vinciamo ogni anno i trofei messi in palio dai concorsi sulla canapa 

Cactus della mescalina 

Stimolanti erotici/afrodisiaci 

Accessori 

Bilance 

Cartine, blunt e carta per filtri 

Pipe 

Pipe ad acqua/bong 

Vaporizzatori 

Rimedi post-festa 

Integratori per lo sport 

Brucia-grassi 

Provette 

Capsule vuote 












------
Estratto da  : Marcello Guidotti, copyright 2004 - 2005 - 2006 - 2007


----------

